# 4 Gewinnt



## sakaroz (20. Nov 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:Versuche das Spiel 4 Gewinnt zu Programmieren jedoch komme ich nicht weiter.Es kommt die Meldung "Gewonnen" direkt beim ersten clicken ueh:


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Nov 2014)

http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------

